# Naked....



## Faraday1610 (Aug 7, 2010)

Picture speaks for itself!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG! Where do you live? Was she matted?


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Oh my..... naked is an understatement!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Holy moly. ??? Hope you live in a warm part of the country! Or have some sweaters.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

this happened to my Henry when he was about a year old. He got very depressed in the days following being naked.
I hope yours is okay. Keep playing with him, lots of kisses, don't laugh at him.
Kisses to your sweetie.


----------



## O'Bluff (Jan 29, 2011)

WOW! Not much left!

Hope you live in a warm climate!

Got any "before" shots to go with this "after" shot?


----------



## Faraday1610 (Aug 7, 2010)

Well - I live in the Middle East - in Abu Dhabi - so it is pretty warm - about 80F at the mo & that is pretty cool so not too concerned. She has a little tshirt she's gonna have to wear for her evening walk. She was a little matted and the groomers here are so busy I wasn'T able to get her in for ages. I did ask for short but wasn't quite expecting this. She is ultra confident & doesn't seem bothered at all. Plus I keep telling her how beautiful she is - which of course she is. Attached is a before piccy - no very recent but very fluffy. Oh well.....hair always grows.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I think she's cute naked. McKenna had an even more naked cut once. Even her ears were shaved. The vet thought she had ringworm so we couldn't brush her for fear of spreading it. I insisted she did not have ringworm but he was the doctor. Turns out she had a vaccine reaction. Oh well. hair grows and for several years she's had a nearly full coat.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

The fluffy picture is very cute! The length looks about 1 1/2 -2 inches, which is very manageable in keeping the tangles out. 

Try combing instead of brushing when grooming. Brushing just does not get all the way to the skin. And, yes.....hair grows, your pup will be fluffy 1-2 months. 

Tell us about your pup.

And....Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

She is too cute either way. There was a time, during the worst of coat blowing that Milo and Bailey were shaved down. It does grow back . . . and ours happened in November -- cold. They survived.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I think she looks adorable with and without hair  Brady got shaved around a year old too. He didn't mind much. I just reminded him all the time how handsome he is and he knew it!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Yikes!!! (She still looks very sweet tho!)


----------

